# Tivo App Considers iOS 9 Beta Unauthorized to Stream



## Cristiano (Jul 23, 2015)

I am using the second public beta of iOS 9, released by Apple yesterday, on a non jailbroken iPad Air 2. If I try to stream to the iPad in the latest version of the Tivo app, it says unauthorized modifications detected and won't let me. It is erroneously considering it jailbroken . Just a warning to others if you are considering trying the public beta.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

This was reported before and it is fully an expected outcome of running Beta software.


----------



## Bulldawg9908 (Feb 19, 2011)

I know this won't help you, but I'm running just fine on iOS 9 without updating the app. Maybe at some point the old app will no longer work with my Stream, but at the moment if anyone is reading this and you're on iOS 9 beta, don't update the TiVo app in the app store.

Looks to me like the new app has an artificial block against iOS 9 that the previous version didn't have.


----------



## vbing (Jun 16, 2003)

Bulldawg9908 said:


> I know this won't help you, but I'm running just fine on iOS 9 without updating the app. Maybe at some point the old app will no longer work with my Stream, but at the moment if anyone is reading this and you're on iOS 9 beta, don't update the TiVo app in the app store.
> 
> Looks to me like the new app has an artificial block against iOS 9 that the previous version didn't have.


Which version of the TiVo app are you running? Does it still work with the newer iOS 9 betas?


----------

